# I love it when my partner ......



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Have we had one of these threads lately? What does your partner do that you find adorable and loving?

I love it when Mr H detangles my hair. I have long, thick hair that gets knots in in, think bed head. He will patiently get the knots out for me. I love that man


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

When we get home from work, my husband and I always find each other to get a big kiss and hug and reconnect. Then we can take a moment to unwind privately, but we always find each other for that boost of yummy kisses and hugs first!


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

When he makes my coffee when he's home in the morning or brings me a coffee on his way home from work. (Sometimes it's the little things ....)


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It's always the little things for me soccermom. I'm not a gifts or spending money on stuff type of gal. I would rather he cooked me brekky or gave me a massage (both of which he does regularly) than buy me a piece of jewellery.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I love it when he thinks I'm asleep and he whispers things like how much he loves me, "you're my whole life", ... he has no idea I can hear him. He probably does it a lot more than I know, since I'm probably usually asleep for real. I pretend to be asleep because I don't want him to be shy about it. It makes me feel amazing.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I get up often at 330 am to go to work, I will often roll over to him and tell him i love him before i get up, or if i wake up in the middle of the night, or go to bed late, and everytime, could be mid snore, he'll respond that "love you too baby"

kills me. its so damn cute. 

And the cute little look he gets when he hasn't seen me all day, so simple really, but these are the things that just drive me crazy


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have always given wife a kiss when I leave or get home, but in the last year or so I make sure I stick my tongue down her throat like we used too, she just giggles, I love it.


----------



## 305rob305 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Re: I love it when my partner ......*



rush said:


> I have always given wife a kiss when I leave or get home, but in the last year or so I make sure I stick my tongue down her throat like we used too, she just giggles, I love it.


Good thing she doesn't pushes you away... Lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

How as soon as he walks through the door...
the 1st thing he does is look for me to kiss me and wrap his arms around me..

How when a love song comes on the radio in the car, he'll give me that look & reach for my hand..









How anytime I am near, he'll run his fingers through my hair...

How when I get bent out of shape over something small...he is so good at making fun of me.. I have to







even if I want to pound him, as I know he's so right...


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm now a SAHM and the one thng I try to accomplish every day is a good dinner. I have been experimenting with my own dishes as far as vegetable trying to find different combinations of the things we like to make veggies more appealing. 

I love it when my H finish he always says thanks babe but now he really look straight into my eyes when he say it and usually add something like "you so amazing." I really do feel his love and appreciation when he do that.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

I love, love, love! when he gives me a scratch/rub. We call it a scrub.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I love that he rubs my feet every evening. The way that no matter what time I crawl into bed, he senses it and reaches for me or wakes a little bit and tells me he loves me. The way he accepts...most everything. The way he opens my car door for me. The way he will do a load of laundry without being asked even if I've been at home most of the day, or sweep a floor, or start a fire. The way he changes the channel from what he's watching to something he knows I will like. The way he tells me I'm beautiful or giggles at silly things. Just... everything.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I love it when we are out in public, talking to people, and she comes up next to me and takes my arm. It makes me feel very loved. 

Sigh.


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

I love it when she stands on my feet with her bare feet so she can give me a long tight warm hug...almost like she wants me so bad she could literally enter into me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

My favorite is when during the night we have a playful argument who's turn is to hold the other person. We both like to sleep in the same position so it is like - no, it is my turn to hold you, you just held me!  No it is my turn...


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

....puts toothpaste on my toothbrush for me. If I brush before him I will occasionally do the same. It's the little things really.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I love it when the wife invites me into the shower but says no touching her. She is going to wash me and we talk and kids and just enjoy each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

